# Screaming bunny !! Really screaming..



## Mummel (Jul 24, 2006)

Like I mentioned in my bunny blog: Angel is a shy bunny.

Even though I have barely known her she seems to be way less shy with me though..I can pick her up and pet her with no problem. Just sometimes she would run away if Ienter the room (the bunnys live in their own room)

But when a friend of mine tried to hold her she jumped off her arm. Today she had to get her eyes checked at the vet since she got an eye infection. 

She did not want to be touched by the vet..I was holding her, the vet tried to check her and she was just not holding still so the vet decided to hold her herself. So the vet grabbed her and what happened then I have never seen or heard in my life.

Angel was floundering like she was about to be eaten, her eyes wide open and then she started screaming!!!:shock:Her mouth was wide open the Dr. was holding her and she screamed really loud. It sounded like something inbetween mouse and baby screaming. Angel tried to escape from the Dr. and kept screaming..it was horrible.:nerves1

The Dr. didnt even grab her rough or anything..she was carefully trying to keep Angel from falling.

Later on we tried checking her eyes and teeth again. This time I held her with one hand and at the same time opened her mouth. She was holding still..all the Dr. did now was take a look at the front teeth.

I have a couple of questions now and I hope someone can answer them because I worry about her:

_- Whats up with the screaming? Might she have been in pain or was she just scared? Do bunnys even do that? I never had a screaming bunny and I have had bunnys since 89.

- Why is it that a bunny likes to be hold by some but freaks out with others? 
_
I will let her have a quiet day now and hope she forgets about that scary incident :sigh


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2006)

In my experience......A screaming bunnie is a frightened bunnie.

It's a sound you don't soon forget.

Some of my bunnies will only trust me...no one else. They're also the ones that have the most difficulty handling stress during a vet visit.

One of my buns, S'more,is very frightened of being off the ground. This makes it rather difficult because the exam table is about 3 1/2 feet high. Luckily she has only needed to go to the vet a couple of times. We try to home treat her as much as possible.

Binkie can be a very agressive little bun and has had past visits to the vet that have certainly left a lasting impression. Last visit to the vet she stressed so much that she started to overheat. We try to call ahead so the wait isn't as long. Binkie is also the only one of my buns that has ever screamed (long story).


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2006)

Oooh. I cant believe she screamed! Wow..she must have really been scared!

Ive never heard a rabbit scream, but I know that it is a defense mechanism, used only when they believe they are in extreme danger. I guess its supposed to frighten/surprise a predator.Rabbits may do it once they are caught and sometimes the sound may be so surprising the predator will release them. 

Poor baby. She needs a relaxing day and lots of pampering!

-Haley


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 24, 2006)

A rabbit screaming is the worst sound in the world, it's really terrifying. I had a four week old baby scream once when I picked it up off the floor, it was usually a calm rabbit but it decided to struggle half way up and nearly jumped outta my hands. It let out this piercing scream that shook me to my core. I put it down on the floor straight away and he just sat in a corner shivering. It came right again less than a minute later and I put it back in with it's mum and siblings. It never had a problem since so I think it just hurt itself in the struggle to get to the floor.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 24, 2006)

I will give her lots of cuddles this evening and have her with me when I'm in the livingroom. My sister told be before that her bunnys creamed once when she got a shot at the vet.

But Angel didnt just scream once..it was almost 1 minute of loud screaming..I cant forget the look on her face :?and her little mouth wide open..


----------



## Spring (Jul 24, 2006)

I've heard a somewhat scream from Pepsi when I had to handle her when she had gas. I think it was very painful for her to be picked up with her tummy hurting so much with the gas. She did a soft, but frightening scream everytime I opened the door after to check on her. I was about to pick her up by the scruff just so I wouldn't put her into so much pain, but after the simthecone she settled down a bit. I hope Angel feels better!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 24, 2006)

> Ive never heard a rabbit scream, but I know that it is a defense mechanism, used only when they believe they are in extreme danger. I guess its supposed to frighten/surprise a predator.Rabbits may do it once they are caught and sometimes the sound may be so surprising the predator will release them.


 :yeahthat

And once you've heard it, you prayto never hear it again. It's one of the most horrible sounds in the world...sends chills through your entire body.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow. Don't take this the wrong way but you have all got me really curious as to what this sounds like.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 24, 2006)

ILTGC, have you ever heard a piglet squeal when it is picked up? The sounds are comparible, at least in that they are both very high-pitched and loud. A piglet's squeal doesn't give you that creepy feeling though, it's got more anger in it than fear. To me, it seems that a rabbit pretty much screams when it thinks it's going to die, and it's got that note of despair in it. Sorry if that makes you feel worse, Mummel, I don't mean to make you feel guiltier. Just think of the fact that you were trying to help her, even if she doesn't know it.


----------



## JimD (Jul 24, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Wow. Don't take this the wrong way but you have all got me really curious as to what this sounds like.


 I liken it to a cross between a cat screaming and a baby screaming.

If you've ever heard a peacock scream......


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds very sad. Do they scream right before they die even if its not due to a predator, i.e. fly strike, old age, etc.?


----------



## sheridan (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys describing it sends a shiver down my spine!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 24, 2006)

I've only heard it once, and I never want to hear it again.

When I started to bond Snuggy and Baby, Snuggy chased Baby and pulled some fur out of her back. She didn't even break the skin, but Baby was terrified and let out a long scream that I will never forget. I was so shocked and scared at the same time. I had no idea they could do that.


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive heard of people using tapes of rabbit screams to torture POWs. Its supposed to be THAT chilling!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 24, 2006)

What are POWs?

I was wondering about her teeth and if they are okay. Ever since she got here I havent seen her eating. But in order to look at her teeth she would need to go to a vet...more screaming 

Maybe I should give her more time to get used to the new home. Im horrified of teeth problems. I had 4 pets (bunnys and guinea pigs)dieing of that problem within 5 months.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 24, 2006)

POWs=prisoners of war? I've also heard they use tapes of rabbit screams to attract foxes in fox hunting.

I'm sure there's a recording somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, prisoners of war. 

Muemmel, isnt your hubby in the military? Come on now...you should know! lol. too much time with bunnies.. hehe. 

Im sure there is a tape on the internet, but I wouldnt want to hear it!

About the teeth, I dont know enough about it, but can you maybe hold her on her back and check them yourself? Maybe wrap her in a bunny burrito with a towel? This might be a little less stressful than another trip *eek!* to the vet. If its the front teeth you're worried about, you should be able to take a look.

Maybe someone with more experience has some ideas. We dont want you to have to hear any more screams!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah yeah the military..I couldnt care less about it. Ad, Bde, APO, PVT..bla..-_- I try to ignore living behind fences. 

I was able to look at her front teeth at the vet, they look fine...even if I open her mouth its going to be hard to look at her backteeth without that vet tool. Luckyly I just watched her eating..The breeder gave me some of their food and I mixed it with my pellets to switch slowly..But Angel only eats if theres not one of my pellets in the food wonder whats in there..I still want to change the food. I dont feed grain.

Anyway..me and the buns were watching a movie together and Angel sat between my legs and looked really comfortable and calm


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 24, 2006)

A rabbit scream is one of the most terrible noises you can here.

Most rabbits dont scream if there held...hmmm was she a rescue?

I'm sorry you had to hear it.


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2006)

lol. you sound like my friend. Her husband is in the military but she pretends like he isnt. i think she forget sometimes that hes not just going to a regular job in the morning 

I think its impossible to look at the molars without an xray. Im not sure how dangerous this is with regards to how long you can wait to take her to the vet. 

Sounds like shes making herself right at home! And shes a movie buff


----------



## Mummel (Jul 25, 2006)

So far she is eating now, just her own food we got from the breeder. She will have to like my food eventually. I would go back to the vet anyway next week on monday. If shes bad I go earlier.

When my husband was still here it was the same. He left to work at 5am and got back at 7pm. It was a long work day but anything is better than him being in war.

Im just glad half of the deployment is already over.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 25, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> I'm sure there's a recording somewhere on the internet.


 

Hmm, I've done a search for that in the past and could never find it. im gonna try again. my curiosity is getting the best of me here.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree with everyone else here when they say that a rabbit's scream is just the worst sound you can ever hear... 

When I was younger and had my last rabbit, Bobtail, my mum came running down to my room one morning panicking that she'd got loose into the garden. Anyway, it wasn't her, but it was a little baby albino bunny. We chased him around to catch him, and when I finally managed to grab him I must have got him a few feet from the floor when he screamed. It scared me so much that I actually dropped him, poor baby. When I went to catch him again he did it again, and it was such a eerie, creepy, horrible noise that I couldn't wait to put him back down again. 

I really, really hope I never have to hear that noise again in my life. It's completely horrid.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 26, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Hmm, I've done a search for that in the past and could never find it. im gonna try again. my curiosity is getting the best of me here.


 Any luck? I did a search, too, and couldn't find it. Rather strange since the internet usuallyhas everything.


----------



## Sweetdelight (Jul 28, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RRi7Jo_ZiKY&search=bunny scream


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 28, 2006)

Certainly a sound that I hope to never hear!


----------



## Mummel (Jul 28, 2006)

That one on youtube was more squeaking..the scream was far louder, higher..like someone getting slaughtered in a horror movie..

I got the next visit at the Doc on monday..This time i will hold her..:X


----------



## ec (Jul 28, 2006)

I managed to find a clip via http://singingfish.com:

http://www.sounddogs.com/previews/2185/mp3/101148_SOUNDDOGS_AN.mp3

It's a truly horrible sound, and I hope never to hear it in real life.


----------



## Sweetdelight (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, it was a "baby" cottontail, I'm sure, it would be more disturbing as a older Bunny with a fully developed body.. Both creep me out


----------



## Spring (Jul 28, 2006)

My cousin had a baby bun that used to scream for attention when you went to pick up the others. The mother got so mad! To me, it sounds like a pig when you pick it up. The noise if I hear it doesn't bother me too much, but if it's coming from one of my rabbits it scared me to death! Just scarey that rabbits are capable of making that noise.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2006)

I only heard a rabbit scream once - a wild bun being chased by a stoat - and it is a very chilling sound. On the bright side, it drew my attention to it, and I managed to chase the stoat away and the bunny ran off 

Jan


----------

